# Bargain Book Finds (April 2013) - Please, NO self-promotion!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the March 2013 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Black Stiletto, by Raymond Bensen has been discussed here before, but it is $2.99.

And a sequel is also $2.99



The Gospel of Judas is $2.99, this got a lot of hype on A&E a year or two ago:



And if an 1100 page book telling everything about London intrigues you, The London Encyclopaedia, by Christopher Hibbert has dropped sharply (more than 50% from original price), though it is still too expensive to qualify for posting here...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Confessions of a Prairie Bitch: How I Survived Nellie Oleson and Learned to Love Being Hated
Author: Alison Arngrim
Price: $2.99 at posting



I haven't read it yet, but this one has been on my Wish List for months.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks! I was waiting for this to drop, so I snagged it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've got a bit of a brag today...
I just found one of my long lost cousins and apparently he's an author. I thought I'd show off his book. It's getting fantastic reviews and I can't wait to read it!

$3.99


He just posted this interview today...
http://www.indieauthorland.com/2013/04/05/interview-with-ml-dunn-author-of-the-transylvania-flying-squad-of-detectives/

My next job is to get him on KB!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


Yo Mods,

Can we raise that $5 limit or create another entry for recently released titles that Amazon has lowered the price. For kbooks that they control the price on, Amazon has started to occasionally dropping the price to $7.49 or $7.99 for titles that were priced at $9.99-$14.99 the day before and may go back up to $9.99-$14.99 tomorrow.

Here are some examples:

Leaving Everything Most Loved: A Maisie Dobbs Novel on sale at $7.99

The Accursed on sale at $7.49

The Forgotten on sale at $7.99

The Black Box (A Harry Bosch Novel) on sale at $7.99

NYPD Red on sale at $7.49

Indiscretion: A Novel on sale at $7.49

Reconstructing Amelia: A Novel on sale at $7.49

Family Pictures on sale at $6.49

Standing in Another Man's Grave (Detective Inspector Rebus) on sale at $6.49

Ya snooze, ya lose:

Z: A Novel of Zelda Fitzgerald was priced at $6.49 yesterday

The Storyteller was priced at $7.99 yesterday

Alex Cross, Run was priced at $7.99 yesterday

The Round House was priced at $7.99 yesterday

Life After Life: A Novel was priced at $7.49 yesterday

I sure would find it helpful if there was somewhere for someone else to post these sales when they come across them.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

A lot of Michael Connelly's early Harry Bosch series is going for less that $4.00 each


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

$3.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Whale: In Search of Giants of the Sea, $1.99


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

She's Come Undone by Wally Lamb $2.99


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

These are the first 2 in a fantasy romance series and the 3rd one comes out this Saturday (I am so excited!) I couldn't put them down once I started.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Bag of Bones: The Sensational Grave Robbery of the Merchant Prince of Manhattan, by J. North Conway

$2.62 Now $10.99



The Pocket Guide to the Popes: The Pontiffs from St. Peter to John Paul, by Richard P. McBrien

$1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Conan the Defender, by Robert Jordan
$1.67 at posting.Now $6.64


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Professor and the Madman, $1.99. This book about the Oxford English Dictionary was very well-reviewed.



American Rose: A Nation Laid Bare: The Life and Times of Gypsy Rose Lee, 99 cents

As always, verify price...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Henry VIII: The King and His Court, by Alison Weir, 99 cents
I heard the author talk about Henry and read selections from this at the Folger Shakespeare Library a few years ago. Haven't read it, but I expect it to be good. Note that it is billed as a picture of his court and times, not a biography.


----------

